# My favorite food/places in Yamagata, Japan



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2012)

There are so much to see (and eat) in my home town, Yamagata, and I though you might find it interesting to see some of my food and art related photos I have from the latest trip to Japan. Not so knife related, but I guessed that people with cool knives are interested in food and art in general as well :angel2:

Most of these places are my family friends' and they do such a great job... We both miss these places all of the time. If you know places similar to these in the U.S. (ideally in LA), please let us know.... we have such a bad cravings so very often :shocked3:

@Nyoi in Sakata











@Rabi





... can't remember the name of this sushi place... but please take a notice at one of those rolls with maguro sticking out 





@Kanro in Yamagata (city)










@Iseki-san's





@Tamakan, Sakata




















... from random places around my house





@my nephew's school (healthy school lunch - they never use the same menu throughout the year. great benefit of having its own nutritionist and cooks there at school)





@my sister's gallery


----------



## ajhuff (Jul 11, 2012)

Cool.

-AJ


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 11, 2012)

Is that deep fried eel? Looks interesting.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 11, 2012)

Interesting.

You take nice pictures Sara.


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 11, 2012)

Just had Unadon last weekend. Thanks for the post. Looks good.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Beautiful pics, bring em on!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2012)

I think eel for unajyu (unajyu comes in a square box, and unajyu is in a round bowl) is grilled, and has very thick source on it... they are sweet and tasty. I used to hate the skin, but after eating at Tamakan I overcame the fear of eel skin. 

Eel's bone fries was uber great, crunchy and salty :cheffry: 

someone please open up a unajyu restaurant here in LA!


----------



## markenki (Jul 11, 2012)

Beautiful photos of great subjects!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 11, 2012)

That one sound great too. The one I was wondering about is.





Thank you for posting such beautiful pics. Just tried some eel a few months ago, and am now really interested in it.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 11, 2012)

eel bones


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 11, 2012)

I am craving hone senbei now. Thanks for sharing the pictures of great food.


----------



## MadMel (Jul 11, 2012)

I can't wait to tour Japan!!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2012)

There is some really nasty frozen (with sauce sachet) instant microwaveable unajyu available here. And I think the low rent restaurants serve that too. It is urgh.

But the good stuff at mid tier and above restaurants is a few cuts above. Those pictures look yummy. What is that bird dish and the glutinuous rice ball? Never seen 'normal' japanese food like that.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 12, 2012)

the bird dish is squab from the last time i ate at that place... its a french restaurant. The rice balls are from a chinese restaurant. They usually have meat inside.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2012)

.... Jon and I had very different courses at Rabi (a little French place)... Mine was more vegetable and less meat. I think the owner of the restaurant rightfully guessed I was fearful of the hand (leg?) on Jon's plate.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2012)

Tristan said:


> There is some really nasty frozen (with sauce sachet) instant microwaveable unajyu available here. And I think the low rent restaurants serve that too. It is urgh.
> 
> But the good stuff at mid tier and above restaurants is a few cuts above. Those pictures look yummy. What is that bird dish and the glutinuous rice ball? Never seen 'normal' japanese food like that.




Jon tries to keep it secret, but I keep seeing his "microwaveable unajyu" deep in our freezer too.... I'm too scared to even try them


----------



## JBroida (Jul 12, 2012)

thigh, drumstick, and foot


----------

